# Warrenty info 2010 F-150 FX4



## duk-tailed (Jun 10, 2005)

I purchased a new one about a month ago. And the other night I was watching Truck Academy on one of the outdoor chanels, they were installing a 2" leveling kit on the same truck I purchased. Does any know if this would void my warrenty? 

Thanks inadvance.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

If you are just adding the spacer on top of the struts, then no it will not. In fact they install the kits at the dealerships all the time. I have the same truck and did mine myself. Pretty easy to do.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

SV_DuckBuster said:


> If you are just adding the spacer on top of the struts, then no it will not. In fact they install the kits at the dealerships all the time. I have the same truck and did mine myself. Pretty easy to do.


which ones did you buy. looking to level my f150.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Ask the service manager at the dealership you bought it from, or the one you use for primary service.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> which ones did you buy. looking to level my f150.


This one... http://www.roughcountry.com/ford_f150_leveling.html

They say to use a spring compressor to install it on top of the strut so that's what I tried first. I rented a spring compressor (two different kinds to be exact) and tried both without success. Both compressors would slip off the spring under load and it was scaring the $#!+ out of me so I scrapped that idea. Instead, I dissasembled all the connections to the strut and dropped the hub and a-arm to get the strut off the truck. Followed the instructions in the kit to cut and grind the stock stud bolts on the top of the strut and installed the spacer. Then just put it all back together. Levelled the truck perfectly and didn't effect the stock ride at all. It gives you plenty of room for larger tires and looks much better than stock. You will have to get the front end alligned after you do it.

I put 305/60/18 Nitto Terra Grapplers on the stock wheels.


----------



## duk-tailed (Jun 10, 2005)

Looks good! What size tires are those?


----------



## duk-tailed (Jun 10, 2005)

Never mind I can't read.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Ask the service manager at the dealership you bought it from, or the one you use for primary service.


^^^^^ that's it.

Every service dept will treat you different. I'm willing to bet that if the spacer wasn't on there when the truck was sold then it would void your warranty for your suspension and maybe drivetrain.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

you'll be fine, dealers install lifts so can you it only matters when it gets excessive with crazy big tires


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

BadBob said:


> you'll be fine, dealers install lifts so can you it only matters when it gets excessive with crazy big tires


WRONG!!!

DUK:
You will be fine with a leveling kit. I installed one on my frd and on my chevrolet. I would definately talk to the Service manager as well and just make sure there will be no issues when you take the truck in for service work or have to (hope you dont have to) go in for warranty work. I installed the rough country on mine as well, as stated above. Good Luck and man it sure makes them look allot better.....


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

C.Hern5972 said:


> WRONG!!!
> 
> DUK:
> You will be fine with a leveling kit. I installed one on my frd and on my chevrolet. I would definately talk to the Service manager as well and just make sure there will be no issues when you take the truck in for service work or have to (hope you dont have to) go in for warranty work. I installed the rough country on mine as well, as stated above. Good Luck and man it sure makes them look allot better.....


Actually, the person your are saying is wrong is actually right. You can install anything up to 4" above factory specs without any warranty issues at all. Once you breach the 4" mark, then your drive train (suspension, transmission, steering, etc) is all under extreme scrutiny should something fail. Trust me, been down this road with Ford, gm, and dodge.

Good luck with your leveling kit.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok...just found it out cause my sisters warranty was voided for a small lift on her ford


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

So she ended up paying.out of pocket


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

it varies from manufacture. i'm sure 
they're more on tire size than anything, which stresses the suspension and drivetrain


----------

